# To neuter, or not to neuter?



## evybear15

I have a 6 month old male GSD who I have absolutely no intentions of breeding. He does not display overly dominant behavior, and I have not seen what I feel to be aggressive behavior. Is he perfect? Not by any means. But even if I do opt to neuter him, I am not expecting it to be a magical fix for any undesirable behavior that he DOES currently have.

I have read so much conflicting information on when or if a male GSD should be neutered. I have read anything and everything from people stating that there are absolutely no cons to the procedure or any long-term health risks, to people saying that there are increased risks later in life, it could change their personality, etc.

I want to ensure that I am making the best decision for my dog. He has been my constant companion since we brough him home at 8 weeks, and I want to make the right choices for him. I have spent time and effort into figuring out the best food and vitamins for him, and I feel unprepared to make this decision, despite having an appointment currently scheduled for tomorrow. Again, I have no intentions of breeding him, and I am not doing this to "fix" any behaviors. Is it the right choice to make right now, at 6 months, or should it be put off until he is fully developed? Thank you in advance for any feedback!


----------



## NancyJ

You are going to get a lot of different opinions but having had two intact dogs and two neutered dogs and never having been responsible for an ooops litter. I personally opt to keep the dog intact. I think there are a lot of arguments going that way healthwise for a male. 

I am sure there is also a lot you can find by searching this forum! GO dig. 

At a minimum I would wait until he is fully grown.


----------



## evybear15

Thank you for the response! I am currently doing some digging to see what information I can find. I just feel that I haven't spent the time researching this, talking to the breeder and our vet (who has raised several GSDs), etc. It's the only decision for his care that has me feeling uneasy!


----------



## Courtney

Yes-you will get alot of responses on this topic!

My male is almost 12 months-he's intact & will remain so. He will never be bred.


----------



## evybear15

Thank you, Courtney! I am trying to reach out to the breeder right now - she's been quite busy as one of her females just had some complications with a litter of pups, but I am hoping to get her feedback. I should have gotten it earlier, to be honest.

At the VERY least, I believe we will be cancelling Baxter's appointment that we have scheduled for tomorrow, and I will try to speak with both the breeder and our vet to get further information (along with digging through the various threads on this topic here). He's a big boy, but he's nowhere close to being done with growing!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Wait till he is 24 months old and then neuter.


----------



## NancyJ

That also gives you time to really do your research.


----------



## koda00

I'd wait... my last GSD was 6 months old when i got him neuter and he grew to be tall and lanking. (not saying this will happen to yours but its very common) My breeder for my new pup said suggested i wait till he's at least 18-24 months old til they fully develop, which is what im doing. He's 13 months old now and maturing beautifully. Good luck with your new pup


----------



## selzer

In the least, wait for him to be fully grown. I see no advantage to neutering unless there is a physical problem with the individual pieces. 

Neutering actually affects the natural processes in a dog. If you feel that the hormones created by this system only affect reproduction and nothing else, than neutering will only affect whether or not your dog can reproduce. But I feel that our bodies are more intricate than that, and removing a part that is not already broken can seriously affect our dogs' over all health. 

So I do not spay/neuter without cause.


----------



## Lilie

My male is 19 months and the only reasons I'd have him altered if; I couldn't keep him secured (jump fence, run off etc.) or if it were for a medical reason. 

I admit, if I brought home a female, and he was over 24 months old - I'd most likely have him neutered just so I wouldn't have to work so hard at making sure there were no 'Ooops Litters' while she matured.


----------



## lisgje

I had to have Shane neutered at almost 6 months due to an undescended testicle. Turned out it was tinier than a cats and the vet had to really search to find it. chance had a penile shaft infection that would not clear up no matter what we did (we tried for months to get rid of it, he came from the breeder with the infection), once he was neutered, the infection went away. I would have liked to have waited till they were both two years old, but due to health issues, that was not an option. Chance is not scrawny or lanky, he has filled out nicely and looks great.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

My last male, I neutered when he was almost three, I was showing him, no intentions of breeding him, and he was one of those males while being intact, he was not aggressive, dominant, or out looking for girls


----------



## RubyTuesday

Djibouti is 3 & intact. I'd planned to do it ~2 but he's so easy that I decided against it. The only change it necessitated is I don't let him in the yard unless I'm with him at all times just to ensure there's no fence jumping in the search for love.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

My last dog Zeus was intact till the day he passed. No problems with behavior whatsoever. We are planning on keeping Odin intact as well.


----------



## mssandslinger

lisgje said:


> I had to have Shane neutered at almost 6 months due to an undescended testicle. Turned out it was tinier than a cats and the vet had to really search to find it. chance had a penile shaft infection that would not clear up no matter what we did (we tried for months to get rid of it, he came from the breeder with the infection), once he was neutered, the infection went away. I would have liked to have waited till they were both two years old, but due to health issues, that was not an option. Chance is not scrawny or lanky, he has filled out nicely and looks great.



what exactly is the infection chance had? im not sure if my pup has the same thing or not


----------



## GSDElsa

Wait until he's mature. Then consider how you feel on the issue. I personally would be nervous having an intact dog for "no reason." I don't care what anyone says--accidents can and do happen.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I agree with Justine. Wait until the dog is fully matures then neuter. 

Tanner got neutered sometime before his 1st birthday and filled normally not tall or lanky. I personally will always neuter my dogs because I volunteer at a rescue and have seen too many idiot owners.


----------



## webzpinner

Jake was neutered @ 2yrs old, only coz that's when I got him. His previous owner was anti-neutering. My neighborhood has too many loose dogs with too many irresponsible owners to take a chance that Jake would try to mate with a neighbordog if the urge hit. 

That being said, I saw a HUGE improvement in Jake's protectiveness after getting him neutered. Before, he was VERY laid back, didn't care who came to the house, woulda let me get robbed right in front of him, and not even growl...
Then we took away his natural ones, so he was forced to "grow a pair"... now he patrols the yard, has to know where everyone is at every moment, is alert when strangers approach us on walks or the house, growls and barks at my Sis-in-law's current flame (MAJOR plus there)...


----------



## selzer

Great reason to get your dog neutered -- so he will have to "grow a pair."

I will leave mine intact.


----------



## evybear15

Thank you all for your replies! The general consensus is to wait, keep an eye on his personality and such, and take it into consideration at a later date. I spoke with both Baxter's breeder, as well as the vet that we go to, and they are both in agreement with that. I was honestly a bit surprised that our vet was very honest with me on his opinion of neutering, and said that there was certainly no reason to do it now, if at all. He also has a male GSD who I do not believe he breeds, but is intact.

We may or may not choose to neuter Baxter at a later date, but we will certainly give it some time and serious thought before making that decision. He's such a laid back dog while still being protective when he feels it is necessary, and has never shown any signs of aggression towards other animals. At this point...I just don't see any reason to neuter him at such a young age.


----------



## lisgje

mssandslinger - sent you a PM to your question. L


----------

